# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  seds ever growing list

## sed-

This is a list of shows that i liked. ill update it as i finish/find more. I think everyone should check out these animes and i really dont think you will be disappointed. I know they are all different genre and maybe these will open up your interests or give you a new perspective  :Smile: . 

For those who rather click on a link to view my list/watch via link please check it out here. The link will always be up to date and updates daily.
~~Anime List~~
remember when you click the link you can view my like/ok/dislike folder as thats the spot the anime ive watched goes.

For those who do use kissanime here is an amazing chrome extension to imo make that site way better!
KissAnime Extension

Updated as of 6/27/16


```
11eyes		 	 	 
Absolute Duo 		 	 	 
Akagami no Shirayuki-hime 		 	 	 
Akame ga Kill! 		 	 	 
Akatsuki no Yona 		 	 	 
Aldnoah.Zero 		 	 	 
Amnesia 		 	 	 
Angel Beats! 		 	 	 
Another 		 	 	 
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (TV) 		 	 	 
Ao no Exorcist 		 	 	 
Aoki Hagane no Arpeggio: Ars Nova		 	 	 
Asura Cryin'		 	 	 
Basilisk 		 	 	 
Black Bullet 		 	 	 
Bleach 		 	 	 
Blood Lad 		 	 	 
Blood+ 		 	 	 
Boku dake ga Inai Machi		 	 	 
Brave 10		 	 	 
C: The Money of Soul and Possibility Control 		 	 	 
Casshern Sins 		 	 	 
Charlotte		 	 	 
Chrome Shelled Regios 		 	 	 
Claymore 		 	 	 
Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion 		 	 	 
Code:Breaker 		 	 	 
Cowboy Bebop 		 	 	 
D.Gray-man 		 	 	 
DanMachi		 	 	 
Darker than Black: Kuro no Keiyakusha 		 	 	 
Date A Live 		 	 	 
Death Note 		 	 	 
Death Parade 		 	 	 
Denpa Kyoushi (TV) 		 	 	 
Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu 		 	 	 
Devil Survivor 2 The Animation 		 	 	 
Dimension W 		 	 	 
Divine Gate 		 	 	 
Durarara!! X2 Ketsu 		 	 	 
Elfen Lied 		 	 	 
Ergo Proxy 		 	 	 
Fairy Tail (2014) 		 	 	 
Fate/stay night 		 	 	 
Freezing 		 	 	 
Ga-Rei: Zero 		 	 	 
Garo: Honoo no Kokuin 		 	 	 
GATE S2		 	 	 
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex 		 	 	 
Gintama		 	 	 
Gintama' (2015)		 	 	 
Gokukoku no Brynhildr 		 	 	 
Guilty Crown 		 	 	 
Hagure Yuusha no Estetica 		 	 	 
Hai to Gensou no Grimgar 		 	 	 
Hamatora The Animation 		 	 	 
Hataraku Maou-sama! 		 	 	 
High School of the Dead 		 	 	 
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni 		 	 	 
Hiiro no Kakera 		 	 	 
Hitsugi no Chaika: Avenging Battle		 	 	 
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou 		 	 	 
Inu x Boku SS 		 	 	 
InuYasha 		 	 	 
Is This a Zombie? 		 	 	 
Is this A Zombie? of the Dead 		 	 	 
Ixion Saga DT		 	 	 
Jigoku Shoujo 		 	 	 
K (K-Project) 		 	 	 
Kamisama Hajimemashita 		 	 	 
Kamisama Hajimemashita 2nd Season 		 	 	 
Kamisama no Inai Nichiyoubi 		 	 	 
Katanagatari		 	 	 
Kekkai Sensen 		 	 	 
Kill La Kill 		 	 	 
Knights of Sidonia 		 	 	 
Kono arashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!		 	 	 
Kuroshitsuji 		 	 	 
Kuusen Madoushi Kouhosei no Kyoukan 		 	 	 
Kyoukai no Kanata 		 	 	 
Kyousou Giga (TV)		 	 	 
Luck & Logic		 	 	 
Madan no Ou to Vanadis 		 	 	 
Magi: The Kingdom of Magic 		 	 	 
Mahou Shoujo Madoka?Magica 		 	 	 
Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei		 	 	 
Mekakucity Actors		 	 	 
Mirai Nikki (TV) 		 	 	 
Mondaiji-tachi ga Isekai kara Kuru Sou Desu yo? 		 	 	 
Mousou Dairinin 		 	 	 
Nabari no Ou 		 	 	 
Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta? 		 	 	 
Nichijou		 	 	 
No Game No Life 		 	 	 
Nurarihyon no Mago 		 	 	 
Owari no Seraph 		 	 	 
Pandora Hearts		 	 	 
Persona 4 The Animation 		 	 	 
Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle		 	 	 
Psycho-Pass 		 	 	 
Rakudai Kishi no Cavalry		 	 	 
Reikenzan: Hoshikuzu-tachi no Utage		 	 	 
Rokka no Yuusha		 	 	 
RWBY		 	 	 
Samurai Champloo 		 	 	 
Sankarea 		 	 	 
Seikimatsu Occult Gakuin		 	 	 
Senyuu.		 	 	 
Shakugan no Shana 		 	 	 
Shigurui 		 	 	 
Shiki 		 	 	 
Shingeki no Bahamut: Genesis 		 	 	 
Shingeki no Kyojin (Dub)		 	 	 
Shinmai Maou no Testament		 	 	 
Shinsekai Yori 		 	 	 
Soul Eater 		 	 	 
Steins;Gate 		 	 	 
Strike the Blood		 	 	 
Sword Art Online 		 	 	 
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 		 	 	 
The Sacred Blacksmith 		 	 	 
The Seven Deadly Sins 		 	 	 
Toaru Majutsu no Index 		 	 	 
Tokyo ESP 		 	 	 
Tokyo Majin Gakuen Kenpucho: Tou (Dub)		 	 	 
Tokyo Ravens 		 	 	 
Triage X		 	 	 
Trigun 		 	 	 
Trinity Seven		 	 	 
Uchouten Kazoku		 	 	 
Utawarerumono 		 	 	 
Welcome to the N.H.K. 		 	 	 
Zetsuen no Tempest		 	 	 
Zettai Karen Children: The Unlimited - Hyoubu Kyousuke
```

----------


## HI5

Pulled from MyAnimeList or yous ave them in a file? xd

Also, had no idea they've animated Ga-Rei : O

How was brave 10 anyways? Couldn't get pass ep 1 for some reason (was long tiem ago tho)

----------


## sed-

> Pulled from MyAnimeList or yous ave them in a file? xd
> 
> Also, had no idea they've animated Ga-Rei : O
> 
> How was brave 10 anyways? Couldn't get pass ep 1 for some reason (was long tiem ago tho)


this is my personal list kept from notepad^^, brave 10 ended up being a really legit anime and loved it.

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Might as well add them on www.myanimelist.net for better overview and recommendations (although I must admit their recommendations list is sometimes garbage. E.G watched Neon Genesis Evangelion > Recommend Suzumiya haruhi no Yuutsu)

----------


## sed-

> Might as well add them on www.myanimelist.net for better overview and recommendations (although I must admit their recommendations list is sometimes garbage. E.G watched Neon Genesis Evangelion > Recommend Suzumiya haruhi no Yuutsu)


or you guys can suggest some stuff now that oc has this section  :Wink:

----------


## DeMoN

looking for something similar to steins;gate got any recommendations? also i noticed Eden of the East isn't in your collection, i highly recommend it as well as Full Metal Alchemist, Outlawstar, & Slayers.

i have many many more i could suggest....some good some not so good....depends on what you like.

-DeMoN

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Looking at your list it's very diverse, from over the top action to actually plot stories. Although I don't know what the * means in your list. But yes it depends what kind of anime you are looking for. I could recommend Hataraku Maou-sama but if you don't like comedy it will be nothing for you  :Big Grin: 

But judging by the list I would recommend watching Full Metal Alchemist, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Aldnoah Zero, Angel Beats and Fate/Zero (how the heck did you not watched this before lol, it's the prequel) for good plot series. Though if you watch Angel Beats you might as well watch the Clannad franchise for some feels trip.

One of my own favourites is Darker than Black, it's an assassin type anime of how the underground world works, though the characters in the show do got special powers but it's nothing like shounen as Dragonball Z, Naruto, Bleach etc. where the characters power up. The thing is that the second season is utter garbage compared with the first one that I don't really know if I want to recommend it or not. But that's just my 2 cents.

----------


## sed-

> Looking at your list it's very diverse, from over the top action to actually plot stories. Although I don't know what the * means in your list. But yes it depends what kind of anime you are looking for. I could recommend Hataraku Maou-sama but if you don't like comedy it will be nothing for you 
> 
> But judging by the list I would recommend watching Full Metal Alchemist, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Aldnoah Zero, Angel Beats and Fate/Zero (how the heck did you not watched this before lol, it's the prequel) for good plot series. Though if you watch Angel Beats you might as well watch the Clannad franchise for some feels trip.
> 
> One of my own favourites is Darker than Black, it's an assassin type anime of how the underground world works, though the characters in the show do got special powers but it's nothing like shounen as Dragonball Z, Naruto, Bleach etc. where the characters power up. The thing is that the second season is utter garbage compared with the first one that I don't really know if I want to recommend it or not. But that's just my 2 cents.


thx for the list of suggestions! the * next to few of them is a reminder that they are on going so i dont forget  :Smile: . also about fate/zero i didnt know that was a prequel till i started it then just forgot to go back and watch it lol. ty for reminding me




> looking for something similar to steins;gate got any recommendations? also i noticed Eden of the East isn't in your collection, i highly recommend it as well as Full Metal Alchemist, Outlawstar, & Slayers.
> 
> i have many many more i could suggest....some good some not so good....depends on what you like.
> 
> -DeMoN


ill check those out

----------


## HI5

*HI5 slaps *Soul Eater**

F/Z shouldn't be watched before FSN, its a *huuge* mistake, it's full of spoilers, it was made after FSN (both game and the anime) and should be also watched in that order.
If you do otherwise, you will know things that they reveal in last eps of FSN / at the end of the game before even watching / playing it... xd 

*spoilers*
(you shouldn't know anything about kirei until last eps, you shouldn't know anything about gil until last eps, you shouldn't know who's saber until like half way into FSN + tons and tons more)
*spoilers*

The way you said Darker than Black is one of your favorites and then bacled up to say you don't know if you can't recommend it is I believe pretyt much hiw everyoen feels about it - it got some great potential, but turned out to be complete crap, which really sux tbh. If they'd only hire some better writers... xd


@*sed-* if you haven't seen F/Z yet - don't, finish FSN first (you might wanna see oryginal anime adaptation with Fate route too, since even tho crapy studio made it loong time ago, it's still worth watching to get some of the fate plot / ending, because it's different than what you will see in Unlimited Blade Works).


I'm with *DeMoN* on Higashi no Eden, really worth watching, especially if you were ever "NEET" (or to learn smth new if you haven't). It's kind of differen't than everythign else, nice and optymistic with decent plot, plus OP and ED are just goodly  :Big Grin: 

Also if you will like it (also @*DeMoN*) you should definetley see Kamisama no Memochou later, it's slower paced but also about similar topic (NEET / hikikomori) and probably with even better plot, got very interesting feel to it too.

----------


## [Soul Eater]

It's true that F/Z was made after FSN, but truth be told, UFOTABLE (the company behind F/Z and FSN-UBW) released F/Z first and then FSN-UBW. So that's also one of the things I took into consideration :P And yeah you could also watch it that way, first UBW and then F/Z but to be honest, I treat it like something as The Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit. The Hobbit which is sort of a prequel to TLotR but it was released later. For someone who never watched the original FSN franchise or played the visual novels, I would just go with the linear storyline and watch prequel first and then the afterstory. 

*spoilers*
The way I see it is if you watch FSN first and then F/Z you know what will happen in F/Z kind of, as in, you know which people will survive in the end and who comes back later :P so the end of F/Z is in that way kind of spoilerd if you watched FSN first. Also UFOTABLE have it currently set it up that if you watched F/Z first you understand the cameo's in FSN-UBW.
*spoilers*

But yeah, that's just my opinion on it since I watched both the VN and anime adaptions first and then F/Z, and knowing what kinda happens was a bit of a letdown for me. But then again, if you ever plan to watch FSN first, then do it with the visual novels first, since the anime adaption of DEEN is horribad quality for today's standards and the VN covers a lot more things. UFOTABLE is a great company and made a great adaption of the VN, storywise and animation wise, so with that one you can't go wrong. Also if you play the VN you can see the other storylines, UBW and Heaven's Feel. The last one it depends on whether or not they make an adaption for it, I read somewhere that there will be an Heaven's Feel movie but if that's true I don't know. But if it's true, I would skip it from the VN so you don't spoil yourself too much about it.

----------


## sed-

@hi5 Thanks for the advice/suggestions ill try out Kamisama no Memochou as it kinda sounds like Welcome to nhk

@[Soul Eater] ill def take your suggestion in consideration when watching fsn

----------


## HI5

@*Soul Eater* they are making HF (it's confirmed), tho no one seems to know if "movie adaptation" means one movie or series, and it's kinda big deal since there's ovbviously no way to squeeze HF into one movie, even if its 2h long (well, they can do that, but it will suck pretty bad... xd). 

Nasu is a huge troll tho, so that probably explains why it only says "movie adaptation" everywhere, I wouldn't be surprised at all if they done that on purpouse


I still don't agree with watching F/Z first tho, it gives away way too much compared to only knowing who wins at the end of FSN.

*spoilers*
You would already know that Ilya "is" leser grail, you'd know that grail is corrupted by Angra Mainyu + all the things I've mentioned earleir (kirei, gil etc). While watching FSN first, you only spoil final of F/Z, and that's not even all true, since you pretty much only know that saber and gil lasted till the end, and that kiritsugu failed to claim the grail, but there's no mentioning why. There's also no mentioning about what happend to Iri, most of other servants or masters etc (whole drama with Kariya, whcih tbh could easily be stand alone series), while watching F/Z first spoils like half of plot twists in FSN (most interesting ones tbh) at least in UBW and Fate (except maybe Archers idenity).
*spoilers*

Imo, best order is (anime only, since not so many people got time for VN xd): 

1. Crappy FSN by studio Deen
2. UBW by ufotable
3. F/Z
4. HF (this one should actually be better after seying F/Z :3)

aaand I think we've broke sed....

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Sed's list never stops...it only gets harder.....it pick from it, yea that's toooootally what I meant.

----------


## sed-

> Sed's list never stops...it only gets harder.....it pick from it, yea that's toooootally what I meant.


lol well played



> @*Soul Eater* they are making HF (it's confirmed), tho no one seems to know if "movie adaptation" means one movie or series, and it's kinda big deal since there's ovbviously no way to squeeze HF into one movie, even if its 2h long (well, they can do that, but it will suck pretty bad... xd). 
> 
> Nasu is a huge troll tho, so that probably explains why it only says "movie adaptation" everywhere, I wouldn't be surprised at all if they done that on purpouse
> 
> 
> I still don't agree with watching F/Z first tho, it gives away way too much compared to only knowing who wins at the end of FSN.
> 
> *spoilers*
> You would already know that Ilya "is" leser grail, you'd know that grail is corrupted by Angra Mainyu + all the things I've mentioned earleir (kirei, gil etc). While watching FSN first, you only spoil final of F/Z, and that's not even all true, since you pretty much only know that saber and gil lasted till the end, and that kiritsugu failed to claim the grail, but there's no mentioning why. There's also no mentioning about what happend to Iri, most of other servants or masters etc (whole drama with Kariya, whcih tbh could easily be stand alone series), while watching F/Z first spoils like half of plot twists in FSN (most interesting ones tbh) at least in UBW and Fate (except maybe Archers idenity).
> ...


pretty much as i have really no idea what you 2 are talking about lol

----------


## HI5

I blame JD.

Btw, you've said you don't read manga, I know one you could try out tho :3 D.Gray Man, since Anime ended waay before manga  :Big Grin:

----------


## sed-

updated list  :Smile:

----------


## [IAMS]

watch Fullmetal Alchemist ffs....

----------


## HI5

> watch Fullmetal Alchemist ffs....


Also need to finally watch it one of these days :x

----------


## sed-

^.^ updated list with link to anime list as well

----------


## Valg

I'm honestly scared to make a list and see how much time of my life I've 'wasted.'

----------


## sed-

> I'm honestly scared to make a list and see how much time of my life I've 'wasted.'


lol i agree. sadly this isnt everything ive seen only the stuff i really really enjoyed but i figured people are always looking for new anime to watch so i would share mine ^.^

----------

